# VM1000 Fuel quantity



## glasair (Sep 21, 2013)

Some time ago I zapped my operating chip on my VM1000 and so am using a borrowed program on a new chip. I have a fuel quantity system and have been unable to get it operational again. Does anyone have the VM1000 with the fuel quantity program included in it that I can copy and use to get my fuel quantity calibration loaded again?


----------

